# Vintage LOWRANCE Bluewater LFP-160



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

Saw this for $15 at an antique store, didn't buy it but might go back and get it. Anyone have any idea how old this is, what year it comes from? I've tried researching online but no luck.

My boat is a 1979 model if it's from that time period I might get it and mount on my boat just for that vintage look! It comes with the book and who knows it just might still work


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I think back in the 70's is when the old flashers ruled the day.
I didn't think the LCD's came out until sometime in the 80's.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I had that model. Not sure of the exact year but was around 1975. It's a flasher. At the time it was about as good as it got. I could use it on the boat hooked up to the boat battery, or use it one the ice with the base containing the batteries. That's a dinosaur!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Still got one of those, use it for ice fishing!

Good unit. Sensitivity isn't as good as new stuff, but it'll still do the job.


----------



## cglynn (Dec 20, 2009)

So I know this thread is almost a year old, but I just scored an old Lfp 160 at a garage sale. Quickly clipped it to a lawn tractor battery and turned it on. Low and behold, it works.

I also did some digging online, and www.panbo.com has info on these old flashers. Maybe someone will find that useful.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Cool! Yup, you can use two 6 volts in series.
I used to use it that way, but got a little 12 volt dry cell (with charger) from W.W. Grainger a few years back
for @$40. I use that for ice fishing now, it'll run for several days of fishing on a charge and weighs next to nothing. Heck, I even cut the transducer cord down to a manageable length of @3 feet and just re-soldered
the wires back to the RCA jack, works fine. In it's day, that was a top of line finder.


----------



## Derrell Scott Jr (Mar 6, 2018)

When you used the Lowrance Blue Water lfp-160 for ice fishing did you float it in a drilled hole or did you just set it on the ice.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I put it in one of my ice fishing holes.
Made a cheap, cheezy bracket to hold the transducer verticle.
It will pick up your lure on the flasher easily.


----------

